# Civil Engineering Project Manager Salary Expectations



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi there, I am going to be moving to the Perth area. I am a civil engineer with 10 years experience and will be looking for a project manager role. Does anyone work in the field that can give me a reasonable expectation of salary range? We are just trying to see whether our books will balance once we move 

Thanks!


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

It will depend on the size of the company & on your specific role.

Have you checked salary ranges on seek.com.au?


----------

